# WHAT IS WITH THE WAITING ON A STREET CORNER



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hello everyone,
It has been awhile hope everyone is doing great. Now it seems I get a lot of restaurant stops lately. I really do not like them because I can wait an hour before i get a pickup. And then all of a sudden I get jammed with stops, have anyone else been getting these. I work out of San Francisco,


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

Waypoints much?


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

?????.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Half of what I end up with are restaurant runs. Agree, less deliveries compared to Prime Now, which means less potential tips.


----------

